# My Next Goal Rb25



## DRIFTER-J (Feb 28, 2003)

now that I have stop drinking I have more money anyways I bought a s14 that I post on here so yea I wanna dropped a RB25 on it what do yall think? I need Ur help to built this I thought bout it last night and I wanna do it
1.how mush hp does it have?
2.were can I get the crossmember from?
3.weight?
4.specs on it?
5.the most important one wiring?
thank u guys DRIFTER-J
Cant stop a mad man!


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

1. 250 hp @ the flywheel
2. A front clip of an R33 should fit with slight or no modification.
3. dont know - more than the SR
4. 
217 ft.lbs torque
100 Bhp/litre
9.0:1 compression ratio
2498cc displacement
86.0 x 71.7 bore and stroke
DOHC 4 valves per cylinder
Cams: Lash type 
Intake cam: 240?‹ duration, 7.80 cam lift, 120?‹ lobe centre angle
Exhaust cam: 240?‹ duration, 7.80 cam lift, 117?‹ lobe centre angle 
NCVS effective range: 1050?`4500 rpm

5. Youll need to get a factory wiring loom and splice it into the S14 loom. its probably easiest to run with external instrumentation (looks cool too) but I believe you can rig up the instrument cluster somehow. Scan the skyline sites for the user manual as it has the full wiring diagram in it.

good luck!


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

Answers to almost all of your questions

http://www.sportcompactcarweb.com/tech/0309scc_hybrid/index.html

I'm doing the same swap after christmas. You might also want to think about upgrading your differential if you don't have a VLSD already. The drive shaft may need to be customized. The crossmember should come with the front clip. 

I've also been doing my homework on other stuff as far as what turbo timer to get, gear ratio's etc. Here is a link to find out ecu pinouts for the GTS. I'm going for the apex'i pen style turbo timer this time. I didn't like the HKS type 1 that I had on my sentra. I'm also thinking of centerforce clutch. Never had one before. Anyone have any input on the apex'i timer or centerforce clutches?

******************************

R32 GTS-t 

1st~5th: 
3.321 
1.902 
1.308 
1 
0.759 

Final: 4.363 

******************************

R33 GTS-25T 

1st~5th: 
3.214 
1.925 
1.305 
1 
0.752 

Final: 4.111 


**************************


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

the pen timers have issues with the thin-band o2 sensors on nissans. This means the A/F ratio function wont work and thus the auto timer bit wont work properly.
But really... its a turbo timer, unless you are buying it for extra functions like boost gauge or battery voltage, a cheap one is as good as any.
If you really want an auto-timer one, the blitz series works well. It runs off the speed wire on the ecu rather than the o2 sensor.


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

By the way the R32 has an RB20 not an RB25


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

Joel said:


> *the pen timers have issues with the thin-band o2 sensors on nissans. This means the A/F ratio function wont work and thus the auto timer bit wont work properly.
> But really... its a turbo timer, unless you are buying it for extra functions like boost gauge or battery voltage, a cheap one is as good as any.
> If you really want an auto-timer one, the blitz series works well. It runs off the speed wire on the ecu rather than the o2 sensor. *


That's just the input that I needed to hear. I was thinking of getting that timer because of the a/f ratio function. Just one less gauge that I'd have to mount. 2 birds, one stone type of theory. Most of the timers have pretty much the same functions to them though. I guess it all comes down to preference in the end. thanks for your post.


----------



## nx2000 (Jan 24, 2003)

You DO NOT NEED the crossmember. It would be nice, but it would better to use the KA member and use custom mounts to lower the engine. I was under the impression that custom mounts have to be used but they dont. If this is going in an S14, I believe you DONT have to modify the driveshaft. Double check on that.


----------



## t78silvia (Aug 23, 2002)

*rb25 weight*

it weighs about 60 to 70lbs more than an sr.


----------

